# Cheap Oversized Transparency Printing??



## jeculture (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of anybody who can print oversized transparencies for screen printing? I need like a 33x22 transparency print, or whatever size makes sense above that, so I guess 24x36.


Any ideas?

Thanks!
JE


----------



## gilberto (May 15, 2007)

The trick I use is to print Tbond it is a drafting paper that I get from Blueline but I'm sure you can find a printer with in your area. It's what I use for anything over 8.5 by 11. They said they hardly use it anymore since everything is AutoCAD now. I pay about $5 for 20 sheets 18 by 20 but he'll cut to size if I need. Way cheaper than vellum. I'm thinking about buying a roll. Registration is a little tricky and you need to do some exposure tests. I shoot mine about 8 minutes then post expose for 2 with a 1 and 1 dual cure. Hope this helps.


----------



## wickedcool (Dec 1, 2008)

I can print them for you. I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full. PM me for more info.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

oversizefilm.com


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

staned said:


> oversizefilm.com


oversizefilm.com isn't working.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry i bad. oversizedfilm.com


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

hey, I'm using this free software called Posteriza. You make your image (using your 8.5x11" transparencies) as big as you want and then you print the image over multiple pages. So I'd make a huge image with like 6 transparencies (3x2) print, and then tape them together. Its cheap and easier than you think!


----------



## fmdesigns (Sep 1, 2010)

How does it work mate I need to make big over sized prints for some shirts.


----------



## Hucklebuck (Sep 4, 2012)

kc6789 said:


> hey, I'm using this free software called Posteriza. You make your image (using your 8.5x11" transparencies) as big as you want and then you print the image over multiple pages. So I'd make a huge image with like 6 transparencies (3x2) print, and then tape them together. Its cheap and easier than you think!


I know this is an old thread but I had to come here to give it a bump. You sir are a lifesaver. Thank you! Posteriza is EXACTLY what I was looking for.


----------

